# Timeshares near Montreal



## rachel1998 (Jul 14, 2011)

This is my first time on the Canada board. Looking for timeshares near Montreal. I am sure this question has been asked many times before. Thank you


----------



## Ironwood (Jul 14, 2011)

Unfortunately, there are none!  The closest would be Club Vacances Int'l at Mt. St. Sauveur, about 45 min north of the city....but I rarely ever see anything available there.  If you wish to visit Mtl., you are best to find hotel accomodation through your usual sites.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 14, 2011)

When we stayed in Montreal several years ago we stayed at a place recommended by someone here I think.  We liked it as it had two bedroom units with a kitchen, and laundry facilities on site.  The location was good alsol

http://www.squarephillips.com/


----------



## Nancy (Jul 14, 2011)

*Lac Morency*

In May, we stayed at Lac Morency.  Road the commuter train from St. Jerome into Montreal twice.  Used subway in Montreal, or walked, to get around.  A very nice timeshare and we would definately do it that way again.

Nancy


----------



## rachel1998 (Jul 14, 2011)

How far is the timeshare from the city? What city is it in?


----------



## strandlover (Jul 15, 2011)

rachel1998 said:


> How far is the timeshare from the city? What city is it in?



It's called Geo Group at Lac Morency
42 Rue de la Chaumine Lac Morency  
St.Hippolyte, Quebec J8A 2N4  

It's one hour north of Montreal.  As mentioned you could take the commuter train.  Also, it's an easy drive if you drive into Montreal before or after the morning rush hour traffic.


----------



## rachel1998 (Jul 15, 2011)

Thank you, I will try to get an exchange. I am sure with so few timeshares available it will be difficult.


----------

